# Inverts!



## NickGeee (Jun 25, 2014)

Here is a small portion of my large live grasshopper/cricket/katydid collection and more. Enjoy.
Captives.
Penvala sp 'king cricket' SE QLD


 by nickgherping, on Flickr


 by nickgherping, on Flickr

Phricta Spinosa NQLD


 by nickgherping, on Flickr
Vic giant water spider male


Untitled by nickgherping, on Flickr
Giant Grasshopper valanga irregularis SEQLD
male


IMG_2461 by nickgherping, on Flickr
female


IMG_2434 by nickgherping, on Flickr
and my faves <3
Gumleaf grasshoppers goniea sp. Grampians form


IMG_2348 by nickgherping, on Flickr


IMG_2361 by nickgherping, on Flickr


IMG_2360 by nickgherping, on Flickr
and some wild stuff
Grotty slantface, acrida conica. 


Giant Slantface Acrida conica by nickgherping, on Flickr
and a poop spider!


Bird Dropping spider by nickgherping, on Flickr


Bird Dropping Spider by nickgherping, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -

phhew almost forgot these!
tree trunk tiger beetles (dont know scientific name!)

- - - Updated - - -

phhew almost forgot these!
tree trunk tiger beetles (dont know scientific name!)

- - - Updated - - -



tree trunk tiger beetles by nickgherping, on Flickr


----------

